# deep water cultivation



## octobong007 (Nov 1, 2007)

this is one of my xxx-tremely few NOT-stoned questions, so it'll most likely come out retarded sounding.  i seen "dwc" mentioned in another post and i  have questions on this...after a little research, alot of people says this is the most rapid growing hydro set up.  looks very easy, right up my alley.  can someone tell me the "usual" schedule on using this system and what measurements on the nutes.  pro's and con's?  any and all information would soooooooooo appreciated.  when do you change the water, etc....thanx......


----------



## Oscar (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.bcseeds.com/hydroponics.htm

Here's one interesting link!


http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/23616/how_to_build_a_deep_water_culture_hydroponic.html

And a build yer own!


----------



## octobong007 (Nov 1, 2007)

oh, i'm ALL about building my own and a million thank you's throwed your way!!!!  is this system really ALL-THAT?  in production, time till harvest, and all?

edited:  it doesn't say if the water gets changed, or do you just keep adding to it?  if you add to it, dont you take the chance of too high on nutes and burning them up?  its intrigueing me big time...

i'm in the FINAL stages of finishing off a hydro-system, combining steady flow one hour on and one off and throwing o2 to the roots as well as o2 to the nutes as their being delivered...but this dwc sounds awesome to me, i just wanna learn everything BEFORE i do it.  i cry when a baby dies...so to prevent death, i study before doing surgery.


----------



## octobong007 (Nov 1, 2007)

:watchplant:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm a big DWC fan.  I buy black buckets and lids so I don't have to **** with black paint or tape or whatever.  A 6" net pot will support a fairly large plant.  I like to use 2 air stones and 1 air pump per bucket.  I change the water and nutes every 7-10 days--the "used" nutes water house and outdoor plants.  I top up with plain RO water if the water gets low between feedings.  I use GH nutes and feed following the Lucas formula.  Some varieties take less or more nutes than recommended Lucas concentrations, so I start a little weaker and watch my girls.
I find DWC easy, dependable, and rewarding.


----------

